# 하려 (下廬)



## slowlikemolasses

In what types of situations is 하려 best used?


----------



## dawncm

slowlikemolasses said:


> In what types of situations is 하려 best used?


I've never heard of it nor of the chinese characters. 
You better give a context about it. 
Or you mean 하려 of ~을 하려하다?


----------



## Kross

Hello, slow- 

Could you give me the example where you have encountered 하려? It looks also ambiguous to me.


----------



## Rance

Its synonym,*하념 (下念)*, is more often used, but both are rarely used in modern days.
They were usually used in letters where:


1.아랫사람 is telling 윗사람 not to worry

예) 존고께서 일시 관격으로 미령하셨사오나 쉬이 쾌차하오시고 사랑에서도 사진 여일하오며 어린것들도 충실하오니 *하념* 마시옵소서


2.아랫사람 is appreciating 윗사람 for worrying about him

예) 그처럼 *하념*을 하시니, 감사 무지 하오이다마는 시생의 병은, 심상한 증세가 아닌즉…


----------

